# New E-Novella trillogy started. Plague Harvest



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/plague-harvest-enovella.html

Just had this one popping in the inbox. According to the brief, its the first novella in a trillogy that is exclusive to Black Library.

On the quiet agri-world of Orath, an ancient evil awakens. As the people of the planet sicken and the crops fail, Librarian Vabion of the Ultramarines, castellan of Fort Kerberos and guardian of Orath’s secrets, must work with his uneasy allies from the Doom Eagles Chapter to discover the source of the contagion and end it. But when the plague’s victims start to rise again and the architects of Orath’s fate are revealed, Vabion must stand alone against the darkness.


Its written by one Cavan Scott, not a name im familiar with. Have they written any other Warhammer books? 

Think im going to hold off on this one till the whole ebook trillogy is out. 
Judging from the last one: Stormseer, Shadow Captain and Forge Master, it wont take long to complete.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Someone buy and download it for the greater good and let us know if it's any good.


----------



## Death Nikorps (Nov 3, 2013)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Someone buy and download it for the greater good and let us know if it's any good.




Here you have a link to a review:

https://twitter.com/blacklibrarium/status/461154112461996033

It's in French but with google translator is easily understandable.

It's sounds like a medium Space Marine Battles title (made to sell Marines products...).


And Cavan Scott has said the next 2 novellas will be made by two other authors (weird idea for a trilogy).


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Ah, looks like its pretty much a product placement story for new minis.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Someone buy and download it for the greater good and let us know if it's any good.


I did. I don't think it's all that good. But I'm not a good judge. I'm a psyker fanboy, and got it because the blurb says a Librarian figures prominently. And I guess he does. But there was no cool psyker stuff. The other aspects of the story are good enough, I guess. Nurgle's guys (I don't imagine that's a spoiler I need to worry about) are really nasty and gross. The overall scheme isn't particularly inventive. It's just a quick, easy read. I doubt I'll bother with the next installment.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Well.... I might give it a try for the sake of Doom Eagles, the chapter I really know nothing about, and I'm not really interested in Ultramarines. 

Is this under space marine battles category or ?


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, it's SMB. And there's only the one Ultramarine.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Second part of the trillogy is available
http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/engines-of-war-ebook.html
Engines of War


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Third and final part is finally available.
http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/armour-of-faith-enovella.html

Took a lot longer than expected for this one to arrive. But I just purchased them all and DLed them to my kindle, looking forward to read them. Had held off until the whole trio was available.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll wait until the hardback collected version is available, like _Overfiend_. _Plagues of Orath_ will likely come out some time this year.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it. Thought it an Ok series, but nothing truly remarkable. Gives a good view of how a daemonic invasion unfolds, but thats it.

Overfiend was a far better miniseries with more memorable characters.


----------

